# Blackwater 9-13



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Launched around daylight and made a run down to the bay. The flats were loaded with bait being busted. Started throwing a gurgler and between the lady fish and small specks I stayed pretty busy. Had several big reds hit, but I choked every time and would snatch it out of their mouth. By far the most productive fly trip that I have ever had.


----------

